#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which is your favourite English song?

## Bhavya

Hello guys,

I have many favourite songs in English but Let It Be (The Beatles) is my most favourite. I love those beautiful and meaningful lines of the song. Are you also an English songs lover? If yes, let's share your favourite English songs list in the comments below!

----------

